# LiveShare PS – Neues Photoshop Plugin für Meetings



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
es gibt ein neues freies Plugin für Photoshop CC für kollaboratives und interaktives Arbeiten, *Liveshare PS. *Hiermit könnt ihr direkt aus Phostoshop heraus eure Arbeitspartner kontaktieren und diesen eure Arbeit in Photoshop präsentieren.
Weitere Funktionen wären „Mobile Mirroring“ mit der man seinen PS-Bildschirm per Anruf an sein Handy schickt. Auch eine Funktion für einen schnellen Screenshot für eurer Meeting kann direkt aus dem Plugin erstellt werden.
Für weitere Infos schaut euch doch das Video auf deren Homepage an:
http://www.invisionapp.com/new-features/24/liveshare-ps-real-time-design-meetings-inside-photoshop

Viele Grüße


----------

